# Cannot Register McAfee



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got delivered my new Gateway system which came bundled with McAfee Security Center 7.2. I've been trying to update it, but every time a popup tells me I have to register it, giving me two options: register now or register later. I tried to register it multiple times, but when I selected the option and hit 'go,' nothing happens. Anyone know how I can fix this dead end without having to uninstall McAfee?

Gateway FX530XG
Intel Core2Extreme quad core QX6700
4096MB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM (computer only lists 3 gigs of it though, but that's a whole other issue)
250GB 7200rpm SATA hard drive
Windows Vista Ultimate 6.0, build 6000
McAfee Security Center 7.2, build 7.2.147

I also have the latest versions of Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, and SpywareBlaster.


----------



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

......Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## TechNewbie (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Seems like you should be contacting the place you got the new machine from, Gateway, or McAfee.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree, try http://cs.mcafeehelp.com/?siteID=1


----------



## TheFunKlub (Dec 19, 2007)

I have exactly the same issue with my gateway notebook. If you find a solution to this issue please post a relpy.


Cheers


----------

